# Need help locating thread!



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys i was on about a week or so ago and found a thread about faux wall distress. Someone used Contact paper and stain/paint to make the look of broken drywall. i have been searching everything i can think of to find it again and cant. if anyone can send me in the right directions i would be very thankful!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Was it this thread? I searched the forum for "contact paper".

Bust (fake) holes in your walls! Cheap!


----------



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

that is it, i found it by searching on google. Thank you so much. I must have missed it while searching.


----------

